# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  ASIZI 4-5 Shtator: Takimi Nderfetar nderkombetar

## NoName

*Më 4 e 5 shtator në Asizi Takimi Ndërfetar ndërkombëtar 
dhe Dita e Lutjes për Paqe me temë :

Për një botë të paqes, fetë e kulturat në dialog*



Pas takimit me Papën Benediktin XVI, themeluesi i Komunitetit Kishtar të Shën Egjidit, Andrea Riccardi, ilustron temat kyçe të Takimit Ndërfetar ndërkombëtar e Ditës së Lutjes për Paqe që do të mbahet më 4 e 5 shtator në Asizi të Italisë, me temën *Për një botë të paqes, fetë e kulturat në dialog.*

Takimi i Asizit këtë vit merrë një domëthënie të veçantë: sivjet bie 20 vjetori i Ditës së parë historike Botërore të Lutjes për Paqe, thirrur nga Papa Gjon Pali II në qytetin e Shën Françeskut, më 27 tetor 1986. Në atë takim e ditë të paharrueshme, në të cilin morën pjesë të gjithë liderët e feve të mëdha, të kishave e bashkësive kristiane, ishin edhe kryetarët e bashkësive fetare të Shqipërisë.

Po për një reflektim mbi takimin ndërfetar të Asizit ta dëgjojmë *prof. Andrea Riccardin* i cili së bashku me ipeshkvin e Ternit-Amelia *Imzot Vincenzo Paglia* u takua me Papën në Castel Gandolfo:

_Mendoj se Papa është i bindur se fetë duhet të punojnë për të jetuar së bashku, se Kisha katolike duhet të punojë për të ndihmuar bashkëjetesën paqësore ndërmjet njerëzve. Natyrisht, Kisha nuk është një agjenci e dialogut ndërfetar, as agjenci kulturore, qëllimi i saj është ungjillëzimi, ky është misioni i saj. Më duket se Papa ka thënë fjalë shumë të rëndësishme në këtë aspekt e fushë. Eshtë qartë, sot gjendemi në një kohë e cila kërkon prej nesh realizëm e shpresë e jo iluzion apo zhgënjim, sepse pastaj shpesh ndodh që iluzionistët mbetën të zhgënjyer e këndej edhe pesimist për të ardhmen e njeriut e të bashkëjetesës._

Takimi i Asizit, informon Komuniteti i Shën Egjidit, do të artikulohet në 16 tema kyçe të kohës sonë : nga familja deri te solidariteti, nga ekumenizmi te globalizimi, e akoma te lutja si instrument i paqës e luftimi kundër varfërisë. Këto momente të dialogut e konfrontimit kanë për qëllim kërkimin praktik e teorik të rrugëdaljeve nga idelogjia e ndeshjes në përpjekjet e përbashkëta pa konfusion, të ravijëzimit të udhës shpirtërore e bashkimit të gjërë për një globalizim me fytyrë njerëzore. Dy ditët e takimit të Assisit do të përfundojnë, mbrëmjen e 5 shtatorit, me lutje e procesionin e paqes në Sheshin e Shën Françeskut. Këtu do të zhvillohet cerimonia finale me nënshkrimin e dorëzimin e Thirrjes së Paqes 2006.

Në këtë ngjarje, do të jenë të pranishëm, mes tjerësh, Rabini i Madh Cohen i Haifes, rabini Toaff e Di Segni i Romës, Ibrahim Ezzedine Këshilltar i Presidencës së Emirateve Arabe të Bashkuar, sekretari i Federatës Luterane Botërore Noko, presidenti i Konferencave të Kishave të Evropës Jean-Arnold de Clermont, kardinajët Paul Poupard, Jozef Glemp, Lopez Trujillo, Dionigi Tettamanzi, Walter Kasper. 

Do të marrin pjesë edhe përfaqësuesit e të gjitha bashkësive kristiane të Lindjes e Perëndimit, me një prani të fortë nga rajoni i Izraelit e Lindjes së Mesme, Pakistani, Lindjes së Largët e Mesdheu.

----------


## NoName

*U hap sot në Asizi takimi dyditor ndërkombëtar 
Për një botë paqeje, feshë dhe kulturash në dialog 
i promovuar nga bashkësia e Shën Egjidios*


Takimi i Asizit mbahet 20 vjet pas ditës historike botërore për lutjen dhe paqen thirrur nga Papa Gjon Pali II.

Një takim lutjeje, themel paqeje, por edhe një takim, ai i Asizit, që nuk duhej tu linte shteg ngatërresave mbi natyrën e dallueshme të besimeve fetare të pranishme. Kjo qe një pikë vënë mirë në dukje nga Papa Gjon Pali II në vitin 1986, dhe që u ripohua nga Benedikti XVI, i cili vuri përsëri në dukje vlerën e zgjedhjes së Papës Wojtyla. Më hollësisht mbi këtë temë flet priori i Bashkësisë së Bozesë, *Atë Enzo Bianchi*, i pranishëm në Asizi.


Përgjigje: Benedikti XVI më duket se pohon këtë profeci, në një farë mënyrë po e ripropozon, po e bën më elokuente, po e thellon më tej. Unë besoj se nuk duhej dyshuar për Benediktin XVI dhe këtë bashkësi, sepse dialogu ndërmjet besimeve në një farë mase është një angazhim i krejt Kishës Katolike. Por më duket e rëndësishme që Benedikti XVI saktësoi se ky takim bëhet për dëshminë, se urata e thënë dhe që mund të thuhet në këto takime, është një uratë e njëkohëshme, jo një uratë e përbashkët me të cilën, përpiqesh, me një veprim sinkretist, të bësh që të flasë një fetarizëm i përbashkët i turbullt. Jo! Secili i përket besimit të vet. Ne të krishterët mbesim të bindur se çdo shpëtim përshkohet nëpërmes Jezu Krishtit. Ai është princi i Paqes. Por dëshmitë e paqes duhet ti japim së bashku edhe duke kundruar një palë e e një tjetër, që luten në rrugën ku i ka vënë Provania Hyjnore dhe historia. Ne duhet të mësojmë se e vërteta pret padyshim të gjithë njerëzit dhe se ndryshimet që janë sot nëpër rrugët fetare dhe rrugët kulturore kanë sidoqoftë një fat, atë të bashkëgrumbullimit simbas kohës, që do të dojë Zoti, në të cilën e vërteta do ti bëjë të gjithë njerëzit të lirë.

Një ditë e ngjeshur me tema për reflektime ajo që hapi sot paradite takimin Njerëz dhe fe 2006.

Me hapjen e asemblesë plenare në teatrin Lyrick të Shën Marisë së Engjujve, pjesëmarrësit në takim përvijuan sot linjat drejtuese që do të frymëzojnë 16 tavolinat e rrumbullakëta, në program për sot e nesër, në qytetin e paqes siç e ka quajtur kryeipeshkëvi i Sorrentinos. Kardinali Paul Poppard, që kryesonte pleniumin, tha se është thellësisht i bindur se dialogu ndërmjet feve dhe kulturave është sot i një rëndësie parësore dhe i një nevoje absolute, në një botë të shenjuar nga terrorizmi, dhuna dhe instrumentalizimi i feve. Por si kryetar i dikasterit për dialogun ndërfetar, kardinali saktësoi se për Kishën, ky dialog bazohet në pranimin e Krishtit në mënyrë të palëkundur dhe të prerë.
Themeluesi i Shën Egjidios, Andrea Riccardi, rikujtoi takimin e 1986-ës, që nuk qe, tha, rast për bisedime apo debate teologjike, por mbi të gjitha rast për miqësi dhe lutje. Njëra palë pranë tjetrës, jo më njëra kundra tjetrës siç kishte ndodhur. Sot pas 20 vjetësh dhe pas shumë takimesh lindur në gjurmët e Asizit, me nxitjen e Shën Egjidios, të vazhdosh të dialogosh me fetë për paqen, mund ti duket ndokujt e kotë dhe e vjetëruar. Por nuk ka gabim më madh se ky sipas Riccardi-t:

Nuk na shqetëson përsëritja e ngjarjes, e kësaj ngjarjeje të Asizit, kur pikërisht fetë na mësojnë të përsërisim dhe të gërmojmë për të arritur tek zemra. Jemi të bindur se urtia e takimit është ende më e nevojshme sot, kur kjo bota jonë duket se kërkon rregullin në kulturën e konfliktit dhe në zgjedhjet që frymëzon.
Dhe dialogu ekumenik dhe ndërfetar, këtu në Asizi, filloi menjëherë me fjalimet e Patrikut të Kishës Ortodokse të Etiopisë, të Rektorit të Universitetit të Al-Ahzar të Kajros dhe të kryerabinit të Izraelit. Pasdite këtu në Asizi u hapën tavolinat e rrumbullakëta, që do të vijojnë edhe nesër paradite, përpara momenteve të lutjeve në vende të posaçme, secili sipas ritit të vet, dhe të ceremonisë mbyllëse, në të cilën do të jetë i pranishëm edhe presidenti italian Giorgio Napolitano.

----------


## NoName

*Sonte në Asizi të Italisë, përfundoi mitingu Njerëz dhe Fe*



 (5.9.2006)
Kujtimi i atentateve të Nju Jorkut e të Uashingtonit më 11 shtator 2001 ishin sot në qëndër të vëmendjes ndër diskutimet e tryezave të rrumbullakta të takimit Njerëz e Fe, organizuar nga Bashkësia e Shën Egjidit, që u përfundoi sonte. U theksua se që prej 20 vjetësh shpirti i Asizit është oazë dialogu, që i kundërvihet çdo lloj lufte ndërmjet feve dhe u përkujtua 11 shtatori 2001.

Gjatë takimit, ku u ndje fuqimisht shqetësimi për gjithë skenën botërore, u fol edhe për globalizimin si dhe për dialogun me Azinë. U fol me shqetësim, sepse tensionet e sotme janë edhe më të ndërlikuara se në kohën e Luftës së Ftoftë, kur Gjon Pali II pati thirrur këtu përfaqësuesit e të gjitha feve për tu lutur së bashku për paqen. Benedikti XVI, që në mesazhin e rastit prek tematikat më të mprehta të kohëve tona, e thellon më tej këtë shpirt, që i fton të gjithë besimtarët të luten pranë e pranë e të ushqejnë dialogun me laicistët humanistë, duke sfiduar, ashtu si pati bërë Gjon Pali II, mosbesimin ndërmjet feve e duke zhvilluar konceptin e globalizmit të solidaritetit. E kjo, në mënyrë që të gjithë ta kuptojnë se në fe nuk ka kufij e se  siç u theksua gjatë takimit - rrënjët dhe shkaqet e konflikteve që tronditin botën e sidomos Lindjen e Mesme, duhen kërkuar pikërisht tek fetë dhe tek impenjimi fetar, kryesisht tek Islami fondamentalist, që është burim frymëzimi për shumë luftëtarë e terroristë, të cilët synojnë tia nënshtrojnë Tokën Shenjte ligjit islamik. E ndonëse feja shikohet si rrënjë e problemeve, pikërisht përmes saj mund të gjindet edhe rrugëdalja nga këto probleme. Shpirti i Asizit mund të jenë simbol i ditëve që ëndërron njerëzimi, i ditëve që do të vijnë. Sonte takimi i madh përfundoi me leximin dhe nënshkrimin e thirrjes për paqe nga ana e të gjithë udhëheqësve fetarë. Takimi i ardhshëm do të mbahet në Napoli sepse Mesdheu ka vlerë themelore për të tri fetë që besojnë në një Zot të vetëm.

----------

